# Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III System Camera with 14-150mm II Lens



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III System Camera with 14-150mm II Lens on sale, reduced from $1,799.99 to only $1,099.99

The perfect outdoor adventure, birding and travel camera.* Seeking adventure is in your DNA. You’re passionate about photographing all the far-flung places you visit. The E-M5 Mark III is just what you’re looking for. It’s compact, lightweight and comfortable — made for roaming the biggest cities, the smallest villages or the most remote destinations on earth. You’ll feel exhilarated instead of exhausted from carrying heavy gear. And then there’s the stunning stills and video. Thanks to an impressive range of pro technology, you’ll come home with images you’ll want to see over and over again. The E-M5 Mark III. All you need in one astoundingly portable system.

WORLD-LEADING PORTABILITY The E-M5 Mark III is part of the world’s most portable camera system. Carry less. Shoot more. It’s that simple.
IMAGE QUALITY Our advanced 20MP Live MOS Sensor, TruePic™ VIII image processor and world-class M.Zuiko lenses work together to produce distortion-free images with edge-to-edge sharpness.
WEATHERSEALED CONSTRUCTION When your camera is splashproof, dustproof and freezeproof, you can stop worrying about the weather and focus on shooting.

Sensor Effective Resolution / Type20.4 Megapixel Live MOS
ProcessorTruePic™ VIII Quad Core Processor
Focusing SystemDual F.A.S.T. AF (Contrast & Phase Detection AF) 121 Point (All Cross Type) On-Chip Phase Detection
Image Stabilization System5-Axis Image Stabilization with up to 6.5 Shutter Speed Steps Compensation with Sync-IS
Viewfinder2.36M dot OLED Electronic Viewfinder
Rear Monitor3.0" Vari-Angle Touch LCD
WeathersealedDust, Splash and Freezeproof
Sequential Shooting Speed10fps [H] mode 6fps [L] mode mechanical shutter
30fps [H] mode 10fps [L] mode silent electronic shutter
*Special Features*
4k Video Capture (30/25/24 fps) with Flat Picture Mode
30fps Silent Electronic Shutter
PRO Capture Lag-Free Electronic Shutter Mode
Fisheye Compensation Mode
USB In-camera Charging

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

